# Alps Touchpad in FreeBSD 8.2



## singing_sky (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to FreeBSD. I've got a Compaq CQ40-609tx and Alps Touchpad. But I can't enable the scrolling even though I've added this line to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
It seems that my Alps touchpad can't be detected:
[CMD=]dmesg | grep psm0[/CMD]

```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
```

I've tried hard to search for solutions but nothing helps. Most of them are just too old threads. I also found someone with a similar problem like me: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2011-January/061226.html

Thanks for your help!


----------

